# [Avenir] Luminocity

## omné

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Non,je vais être fort et je ne vais pas tout casser mon serveur X pour faire mumuse avec mes fenêtres.

Je vais craquer. Dites moi que c'est nul, que ça ne fonctionne pas. Que c'est de l'esthétique,inutile donc, comme un tableau de Turner, un livre de Gracq ou un peu de dentelle au décolleté d'une fille.

http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots

Non, je ne compare mon ordi ni à un Turner, ni à un Gracq, ni à une Fille (tient, je lui met un majuscule), juste le rapport à l'esthétique.

----------

## spider312

ça a l'air trop bien ce truc, vas-y fonce, tu nous racontera  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Sans vouloir te pousser à tout casser... moi j'ai testé et ça marche !!! Fin j'avais testé luminosity au tout début de son développement mais yavais pas encore tt ces effets géniaux !

Mais ce qui est génial c'est que tu dois pas tout casser, tu peux tout installer en user normal à coté de ton systeme, suffi de faire un liens symbolique de /usr/X11 vers ta compile dans ton home  :Wink:  Ya un tuto pour faire tout ça qqpart  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

Il y a un howto sur le lien que j'ai donné.

Je suppose qu'il est possible de configurer jhbuild pour changer le chemin d'install.

Mais xserver, il y a un ebuild, non  ?

Oui, je sais, emerge -s.

----------

## omné

J'ai utilisé les explications qui sont là : 

http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/luminocity/README.jhbuild?view=markup

Pas eu besoin de faire de modif de l'AUTOMAKE

Et l'aide d'un forum bien sympathique, qui se trouve là :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2230863.html#2230863

Au final, comme prévu, ça ne sers à rien, mais on a très hate de faire le cake devant les windowsiens  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zdra

Voilà c'est ce README dont je te parlais, je le retrouvais plus  :Sad: 

----------

## zdra

Rien de plus simple: http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity

----------

## zdra

Juste pour dire que je viens de tester... et c'est exactement comme sur les vidéo... les segfault en plus dès qu'on touche a la roulette de la souris  :Smile: 

----------

## bobbix

Je dois avouer que c'est vraiment impressionnant techniquement. Mais ca doit également l'être du côté des ressources utilisées non? Et sinon, ca devient pas gonflant au bout d'un petit moment?

Bobbix

----------

## zdra

Le but n'est pas d'être utilisable. le but est de faire des testes sur ce que deviendra metacity et Xorg dans le future au niveau de possibilitées. Maintenant concretement ce sera évidement beaucoup plus sobre, bien qu'il y aura évidement toujours une option pour activer des gadgets moins sobre....

Sinon au niveau des perfs, je note que le CPU est à 100% tout le temps, là je soupsonne un bug. Sinon les fenetres se déplacent de maniere totalement fluide, largement mieux (malgré les effets) que les fenetres actuellement !!! fin c déjà comme ça avec xcompmgr. Cela dit il reste un probleme au niveau de l'agrandissement des fenetres qui est tres lent et saccadé (comme avec xcompmgr d'ailleur).

Ma config: AthlonXP 1600, geforce3 ti 200

----------

## Darkael

 *bobbix wrote:*   

> Je dois avouer que c'est vraiment impressionnant techniquement. Mais ca doit également l'être du côté des ressources utilisées non? Et sinon, ca devient pas gonflant au bout d'un petit moment?
> 
> Bobbix

 

Je n'ai pas essayé, mais si c'est accéléré matériellement, alors théoriquement ça devrait aller niveau performances. Après tout ces effets ne sont rien par rapport à ce qui se fait dans les jeux aujourd'hui....

Pour le côté gonflant je suis d'accord, en fait rien que voir l'effet wobbling en video ça me gonfle déja, mais les auteurs précisent bien que c'est juste une démonstration technique comme dit zdra, ça sera à d'autres devs ensuite d'en faire quelque chose d'utile.

----------

## dapsaille

ayayayayaya et dire que j'allais me coucher :/ ma nana vas faire la geulle mais la je tient plus il me faut essayer ca (remarque de presque geek quand meme nan ? :p )

----------

## hiboo

 *omné wrote:*   

> Au final, comme prévu, ça ne sers à rien, mais on a très hate de faire le cake devant les windowsiens 

 

même pas  :Razz: 

J'avais vu une vidéo l'été dernier qui montrait le même genre de cinématique avec des fenêtres Windows. Bien sûr, invérifiable... :Confused: 

----------

## zdra

La grosse différence avec windows c'est que, comme toujours, sous linux on a le choix ! Xorg est entraint d'être completement modularisé, donc on poura choisir les pieces qu'on install: avec ou sans openGL etc... D'ailleur ce découpage est déjà fait en CVS puisque quand on install luminosity on voit qu'il install séparément plein de modules qui sont actuellement compris monolitiquement dans Xorg.

EDIT: je remarques qu'on sait faire des screenshot: http://users.skynet.be/Zdra/screenshot/Capture15.png

En fait luminosity se présente comme une fenetre sur votre bureau normal, fin c'est un serveur X imbriqué quoi, mais je supposes qu'on peut le mettre dans le ctr-alt-F8 ....

----------

## terreur

Je viens de lire ceci.

Qqun connait la config minimum ??

----------

## bosozoku

 *Quote:*   

> Then, copy luminocity.modules from this module into your
> 
> jhbuild/modulesets/ directory

 

J'essaie de 'linstaller. J'ai suivie les instructions du cvs mais il disent ça et moi j'ai pas de module luminocity...

edit : arf c'est pas la peine je peux aps mettre composite, tant pis.

----------

## terreur

tiens domage, il n'est pas dans les ports

----------

## Trevoke

 *omné wrote:*   

> Dites moi que c'est nul, que ça ne fonctionne pas. Que c'est de l'esthétique,inutile donc, comme un tableau de Turner, un livre de Gracq ou un peu de dentelle au décolleté d'une fille.

 

Ca n'a absolument rien d'inutile, ce dernier-la.

----------

## zdra

linux is sexy  :Wink: 

----------

## terreur

Qqun a t'il trouvé un bonnes explication en francais ??

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Je viens de voir ce que ça donne sur les vidéos, et ça a l'air pas mal... Ca me fais quand même penser à Mac OS X sur les effets...

----------

## terreur

quand je fais ceci :

```

/root/bin/jhbuild -f ~/.jhbuildrc-luminocity build xserver luminocity

```

il me dit ceci : 

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/root/bin/jhbuild", line 6, in ?

    jhbuild.main.main(sys.argv[1:])

  File "/root/jhbuild/jhbuild/main.py", line 115, in main

    jhbuild.commands.run(command, config, args)

  File "/root/jhbuild/jhbuild/commands/base.py", line 44, in run

    return func(config, args)

  File "/root/jhbuild/jhbuild/commands/base.py", line 131, in do_build

    build = jhbuild.frontends.get_buildscript(config, module_list)

  File "/root/jhbuild/jhbuild/frontends/__init__.py", line 26, in get_buildscript

    return BuildScript(config, module_list)

  File "/root/jhbuild/jhbuild/frontends/terminal.py", line 61, in __init__

    buildscript.BuildScript.__init__(self, config, module_list)

  File "/root/jhbuild/jhbuild/frontends/buildscript.py", line 37, in __init__

    os.mkdir(self.config.checkoutroot)

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/terreur/src/luminocity/'

```

une idée ?

----------

## terreur

voilà g trouve, mon pblm .... j'avais oublié de faire le repertoire /home/terreur/src/ .  La prochiane fois, je lirais mieux le message d'erreur

----------

## terreur

```
/opt/luminocity/bin/luminocity: error while loading shared libraries: libXdamage.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Où puis-je trouver cette librairie ??

----------

## Ti momo

Bah je suis parti pour tester aussi mais je suis largué au niveau de  *Quote:*   

> luminocity.modules

  il est où ? et on le met où ? O_o

Edit: J'ai trouver ce HOWTO https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313926.html

----------

## terreur

tu le prends depuis leur site http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/luminocity/luminocity.modules?rev=1.1&view=log  et tu le met dans le repertoire du cvs (il y a un sous repertoire nommé module ou qqch du genre).

----------

## terreur

Tant que j'y pense modifie aussi ceci

```
---- .jhbuildrc-luminocity ----

import os

moduleset = 'luminocity'

modules= [ 'luminocity' ]

cvsroot = ':ext:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome'

checkoutroot = '/home/jrb/src/luminocity/'

prefix = '/opt/luminocity'

autogenargs='--enable-maintainer-mode --disable-static'

os.environ['INSTALL'] = os.path.join(os.environ['HOME'], 'bin', 'install-check')

-------------------------------
```

par ceci (regarde au niveau du cvsroot):

```
---- .jhbuildrc-luminocity ----

import os

moduleset = 'luminocity'

modules= [ 'luminocity' ]

cvsroot = ':pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome'

checkoutroot = '/home/jrb/src/luminocity/'

prefix = '/opt/luminocity'

autogenargs='--enable-maintainer-mode --disable-static'

os.environ['INSTALL'] = os.path.join(os.environ['HOME'], 'bin', 'install-check')

-------------------------------
```

Tiens au fait, est t'on obligé d'avoir gnome sur son pc ???

----------

## bong

non :p ce n'est qu'un "repository"

/me se rend compte qu'il devient comme JC Vandamme... comment on dit repository en français?  :Laughing: 

----------

## terreur

 *bong wrote:*   

> non :p ce n'est qu'un "repository"
> 
> /me se rend compte qu'il devient comme JC Vandamme... comment on dit repository en français? 

 

Excuse moi, mais je n'ai rien compris  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bong

Désolé  :Wink: 

C'est là où se trouvent les fichiers sur le serveur cvs... en l'occurence, ici c'est le cvs de chez gnome mais ca n'a pas de lien direct avec luminocity.

D'ailleur, j'ai déja essayé luminocity à l'epoque mais j'avais une ati...

----------

## terreur

tu as suivit quel doc ?? Car moi j'y arrive pas.

----------

## bong

Ca:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2227570.html#2227570

http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog//xshots

http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity

----------

## Ti momo

Moi ca marche mais 1 fois sur 10 il me dit que X à crashé plus qu'autre chose  :Crying or Very sad:   En + la seule fois où ca a marché c'été moche ca me fesait q'un simple bandeau en haut de l'ecran  :Crying or Very sad:   Vas falloir revoir tout sa pour moi  :Wink: 

edit: voila pour moi http://timeuhmeuh.free.fr/Capture.png

edit2: J'arrive à l'avoir en grand ecran maintenant mais par contre comment mettre des fenetres d'applications dedans c'est bien bo là mais pas très utile si j'arrive pa  :Laughing: 

----------

## terreur

voilà ca fonctionne chez moi et je dois dire que ca tue pas mal  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Ti momo : tu l'as lancé comment là ? faudrait pas le mettre a la place de metacity dans la config de gnome par exemple ? (dans gconf y a un truc pour windows manager ou c'est marqué metacity, essaye en remplacant....)

(quoi que : repère le vrai fichier de config, parceque si ça marche pas, après ça va etre dur  :Smile: )

----------

## Ti momo

bah comment je le lance, je suis déja sous X, je fait

 *Quote:*   

> ~luminocity/bin/jhbuild -f ~/luminocity/jhbuildrc-luminocity shell
> 
> cd ../src/
> 
> Xfake -ac -nolisten tcp -screen 1024x3072x32 :1 &
> ...

 

Et là je l'ai en grand ecran mais vu qu'il tourne au dessus de X les fenetres ne s'imbrique pas  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zdra

J'ai lu pas mal de doc sur GTK+/CAIRO/GLITZ et ça m'a l'air absolument fabuleux ! Et c'est pas pour un lointain future, tout est en place pour GTK+-2.8 qui sortira en septembre normalement et sera normalement inclus dans gnome-2.12  :Smile: 

http://www.cs.umu.se/~c99drn/opengl_freenix04.pdf

très technique mais interraissant  :Smile: 

Apparement la technique c'est:

1) une application demande à GTK de mettre un bouton

2) GTK demande à CAIRO de faire les dessins (une bare avec des images etc...)

3) CAIRO a plusieurs facons d'effectuer les dessins, dont GLITZ qui donne une API compatible avec la fameux composite actuellement dans Xorg

4) GLITZ va faire le dessin en appelant les méthodes openGL (GLX) qui va donc faire une acceleration graphique pour tout les calcules et manipulations comme l'anti-aliasing.

Ce qui est bien c'est que cairo peut-etre utilisé indifférement avec plusieurs backend donc on est pas obligé de passer par openGL pour ceux qui ont du vieux matos...

----------

